# Soak Cycle Watering



## Lawnie (Apr 20, 2021)

Finally overhauled my irrigation system - replacing about 20 rotors, moving several, and replacing spray heads in my parkway zone with MP800SR rotators...Will do a "tuna can" calibration this weekend to determine how much water is going down with the current nozzles - then will adjust nozzles as necessary. Then I'll be programming the zones and therein lies my question...

I have been reading about soaking cycle irrigation where for example you run the zones at 0400 for a reduced time, then 0500 for the same reduced time and then 0600 for the same reduced time. Shorter more frequent waterings like this are supposed to allow more of the water to soak in and penetrate vs running all the zones one time for a longer period like twice per week.

Does anybody use a soaking cycle strategy and what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

My rachio does this for me, not sure about other controllers. Works well for me and makes sense. My system is set to water 2x per week, using soak cycle each day. If you have to do it manually I would think that one soak cycle would be sufficient per watering day.


----------



## JohnnyBGreen (Apr 19, 2021)

Some newer timers, especially the smart timers, will have this function built in. It'll either be automatic based on head type and soil type. Or you'd need to manually set it. 
Regarding soil; some soils have different absorption rates. 
Sandy soils typically don't need to cycle and soak.
Loamy or clayey soils do, especially if they are sloped.


----------

